# 2000 maxima gle subwoofer



## bwheat7 (Sep 6, 2008)

hey, guys im tryna put a sub in my maxima but dont know if the factory bose deck has pre amp outputs so i can do this ??? can i keep my factory deck and put a sub in???


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Sure you could, but you'd be better off with an aftermarket amp.


----------



## dijlop (Sep 25, 2008)

*from experiance*

i had the bose system in my maxima as well, and i eventually just replaced everything. there isnt a single stock piece of equipment functioning in my car right now. i even bypassed all the wires and ran my own. your best bet is getting a new head unit. its possible to grab the outs from your factory amp and use them to get signal to your amp, but its a hassle, and it never turns out just right.

head unit-:idhitit:


----------

